# Antec Sonata III Better Cooling



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

This is what every Sonata III owner should do to their cases. There was a HUGE improve in airflow after these mods. Also the noise decreased a lot (at least for me).

Here comes the mods:

1. A hole to the bottom of the case, the best intake place IMHO.
2. Used bolts to raise the height of the case so that there would enough space for the bottom fan.
3. Erased the grid from the back fan, lowered the noise of airflow a bit.
4. Modded Fanmate 2 to adjust the speed of all three (graphics card, both Noctuas) fans. This mod was VERY useful.

The investments I made:

1.2X Noctua NF-P12 1300 case fan 
2. One Fanmate 2

Pics


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

not a bad setup. I'm guessing you had a 4.5" hole saw??

I would put some rubber on the bottom of the carriage bolts somehow myself. I would think metal on anythign would create a worse resonance than you had before.


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a copingsaw.

And I didnt have any problems with resonance. The problem was cooling and noisy fans. And the case is on carpet so it wont be a problem. I think I have some soundproofing mat somewhere. That would help the echo the fans make.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

just a warning...hole in the bottom of the case = really dirty case (unless you have a very strange setup. other then that, sounds good.


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, I'm aware of that.

This is my second case that I modded this way. The first case I modded had 80mm (3,15"?) hole in the bottom. Also my dad has a compressor so the cleaning is no problem to me :wink:.

Still I was thinking about a somekind of a filter. Just wondering if noctua has enough kick to get the air going through the stuff I was thinking of.

Few pics added of that "stuff". As you can see, its very fluffy, you can actually see through it. Next mod for this case will be that filter and I will install it when I get some time (highschool )

Ugh, just noticed that all those pics were uploaded with HUGE resolution... Will fix that 

What do you think, would some soundproofing mat ruin that case? It would certainly make it more silent but the outlook :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i would definately put on a filter of some kind. even if its thin, its better then nothing


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Sometimes, even a scrap window screen works as a good filter. That's what i origionally planned to put on hybrid, but never did.


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

That filter is from central vacuum so it's ideal for the place Im going to install it. And it is thin because I splitted one plate into two thinner plates, just to get the air going well through it.


----------

